# stripping knife



## acetheretriever (Oct 16, 2017)

Wondering if anyone has a certain brand stripping knife they recommend? We went and saw our breeder a couple days ago with Ace who is now 6 months and she says we need it because his coat is crazy. I think it's because his fur isn't coming out like it should in comparison to his littermates. I trust her opinion because of how amazing her dogs look so just looking for some brand recommendations, preferably available on Amazon


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

She might have a brand and size that she likes! Why not ask her what she uses?! Good grooming tools are worth their weight in gold!!


----------



## acetheretriever (Oct 16, 2017)

pandamonium said:


> She might have a brand and size that she likes! Why not ask her what she uses?! Good grooming told are worth their weight in gold!!


she's had it for so long there's no longer a name on it and she has no idea where she got it LOL


----------

